# Ossabaw Island hunt



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Jul 31, 2015)

Besides gas and hunting licence  about what will it cost for boat ride and food for the hunt?


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

Unless you take your own boat, the ferry is $75. Food is what you take yourself. The island has absolutely nothing except a cooler for the deer and hogs, and  showers.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

BTW, the $75 is per person.  On the hog hunt I was there a guy forgot his gun in the truck, he called the ferry and asked if he would come get him to get his gun,he was told it would be another $75. So don't forget nothing.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Aug 2, 2015)

Ok thank you  I thought I would get to go this year but the way it looks it will be next year.If I get the motor on the boat I will take mine .There should be room for a couple more people and gear also.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 28, 2015)

*Partner*

Let me know when you are ready to put something together


----------



## ehunt (Sep 2, 2015)

Got drawn for the December hunt.  What's new on the island that will be different from 4-5 yrs ago!  Is the still power to charge cell phones?  Kilkenny still running people over there? Man I'm fired up more about returning than opening day this year!


----------



## DCarter001 (Oct 5, 2015)

We're getting excited around our house too.  Also got drawn for the December hunt.  First time in 7 years for our group.


----------



## scottsgonehunting (Oct 15, 2015)

My three teenage boys, my father and I are headed to Ossabaw for the either sex deer hunt 11/11/2015.  We hope to get some Deer and Hogs.  We have never hunted hogs or even seen a hog in the wild so that is all new to us we live and hunt near Athens so this will be quite the adventure I am so excited about it.

2 of my 3 boys have not killed a deer yet so I am hoping to get them their first deer, and hogs have always interested all of us so we are all excited about that opportunity as well.



Thanks

Scott


----------



## michaelmiracle (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm also from N Ga (Dalton) and will be on that hunt. Hope to meet y'all there, and that you have a great trip!


----------



## scottsgonehunting (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Michael

looking forward to it will see you there.


----------



## kNocked (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll be leaving for Ossabaw Wednesday morning.  Hoping to meet some of you.

Scott


----------



## trhankinson (Oct 31, 2015)

I also got drawn for the November 12th hunt.  I'll be there with my brother(long haired fellow) and my southern turned yankee soon to be southern buddy Daniel.  We're heading over tuesday afternoon so stop on in and say hello


----------



## trhankinson (Nov 11, 2015)

Made it over Tuesday AM.   we're 10th in line and got the areas we wanted.   As of safety meeting tonight, there were only 48 hunters checked in


----------



## JonathonJEB (Nov 16, 2015)

It was a great hunt. I enjoyed hanging out with everybody down there, and looking forward to the next hunt.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 16, 2015)

Glad y'all enjoyed the trip.   Kill any hogs?


----------



## scottsgonehunting (Nov 19, 2015)

I was the new Ossawbaw hunter that everyone was willing to give advice to.  My 3 boys, father and I had a great time, the other hunters were awesome people the kind of people that you would like to be friends with even after the hunt, you couldn't ask for better people.  we didn't kill any thing in our group.  we had some opportunities but in the end the coolers were nice and light carrying home.  (not how I planned ) but still a great trip.  JR (13) hunted hard with my father the whole trip never saw a deer or hog.  we hunted all over the place 65, walk in E side, 28 N and 28 S and 59.  I saw 2 hogs while hunting and 4 little island deer 3 of which were in the road where I couldnt shoot. same size as a fall fawn where I live near Athens.  but one guy killed 2 deer and 5 hogs.  other folks killed multiple hogs and limited on deer so they are there we just aren't too good at hunting   but we have fun trying.


----------



## GMARK (Nov 23, 2015)

It was great to meet you, your Dad, and your boys on Ossabaw.  Really enjoyed camping next to you guys and sharing a few stories.  Those memories you made with your Dad and boys will be priceless!


----------



## trhankinson (Nov 25, 2015)

I enjoyed meeting you group as well Scott.  Was really hoping yall got on something Saturday after we left.  Maybe next time...


----------



## ehunt (Nov 28, 2015)

Gonna start packing my bags for next week trip to ossabaw tomorrow. Always excited to go!


----------



## DCarter001 (Nov 30, 2015)

We had a great trip with the adult/child hunt last weekend.  Unpacked and getting ready to repack.  Discovered a few camping supplies that had degraded.  They will be replaced this week.  Also discovered the value of a good deer cart!  Highly valuable piece of equipment.  Looking forward to hitting the island again!!


----------



## Bama B (Nov 30, 2015)

How did yall do


----------



## DCarter001 (Dec 1, 2015)

My son took a button buck.  We didn't get into the hogs like some did.  Only saw two and they left quick.  Heard some in the marsh a time or two, but never could spot them or pinpoint their exit out of the marsh.


----------



## breadfan (Dec 1, 2015)

I'll be making my 11th trip to the island next week. I noticed that you can now go to the island on Tuesday at 12:00 noon, and check in is 9:00AM Wed. I wish I had the time off to get there Tuesday, as it is, it will be early Wed. morning for me. Do a lot of people go on Tuesday now that it's open a day early to set up camp? I'm kinda bumming about it, it's gong to be hard to get the spots I want. But being there is good enough for me.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm going next week, too. Seems in all the previous 3 times I went, you couldn't go over until Wed noon. So I took Tuesday off as well. Maybe I can walk to my area on Wed and scout a bit, hang my lock-on. Hoping so, anyway. I'm bringing my thermal scope to help spot critters, and my NV to play with, since they drop you off so early. Weather looks good so far; maybe a little rain Saturday...

So, if you see a guy wearing a helmet with a PVS-14, that would be me.


----------



## breadfan (Dec 2, 2015)

RamblinWreck said:


> I'm going next week, too. Seems in all the previous 3 times I went, you couldn't go over until Wed noon. So I took Tuesday off as well. Maybe I can walk to my area on Wed and scout a bit, hang my lock-on. Hoping so, anyway. I'm bringing my thermal scope to help spot critters, and my NV to play with, since they drop you off so early. Weather looks good so far; maybe a little rain Saturday...
> 
> So, if you see a guy wearing a helmet with a PVS-14, that would be me.



I will look out for you. I will be the only one (I'm sure) wearing a blaze orange camo hat. Stop and say hi if you spot me.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> BTW, the $75 is per person.  On the hog hunt I was there a guy forgot his gun in the truck, he called the ferry and asked if he would come get him to get his gun,he was told it would be another $75. So don't forget nothing.



We hunted with that guy. Another guy loaned him an extra gun so he could hunt.
We had a good hunt. Between me and my buddy we killed 17 hogs in 2.5 days


----------



## ehunt (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm headed down Tuesday. My uncle should be there Wednesday. Weather looks like it will be dry and warm during the day.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 6, 2015)

Yup. Bring plenty of repellent. 

Making my Island pile now, and trying to make it smaller. I did borrow a cart to help haul my gear, and past experience tells me I need less than half of what I am bringing. Decided against the 300 Blackout AR since no suppressors allowed and I don't have time to check zero without it, so the stainless Winchester 270 model 70 will get the nod. Also can leave the heaters and long johns behind. Trying to go as light as possible... but not too light! Hoping for a fun and productive hunt. See y'all there!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 7, 2015)

Mosquitoes were still bad on the Adult/Child hunt 2 weeks ago and the temps looks to be similar. Repellent kept them from biting but the Thermocell also kept them from biting and you didn't having to hear them fly around. The first day we only had the repellent.


----------



## ehunt (Dec 7, 2015)

Packed and headed down tomorrow. I'll beat my uncle there early by 1 day. Managed to get ALL my stuff in 3 big hauls-
Garbage can
Hunting gear box on wheels 
Deer cart loaded with cooler and small grill. 

If y'all see me struggling up the ramps please help!


----------



## ehunt (Dec 7, 2015)

OH yeah my 7mm-08 and 35 both got the call to do the dirty work. So I'll have a back up


----------



## deadend (Dec 7, 2015)

We're heading out tomorrow as well.  Big white canvas wall tent, come by and say hello.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 7, 2015)

Truck is loaded. Now for a nap, a shower, make a coffee, and hit the road. Will get ice and top off my cooler in Richmond Hill, and grab anything else I forgot. Safe travels to all...


----------



## breadfan (Dec 8, 2015)

Weather looks pretty good. Can't wait!


----------



## ehunt (Dec 12, 2015)

Here is our pok chops. We skinned out 1 day early. My 35 seized up the 1st morning if the hunt but I had a back up at camp. Weather was awesome. My best trip to the island so far. The hot water in the shower house is way worth the cost of our license. Wish there were as many hogs as there was in years past. Mr. Green jeans are really knocking a dent in the hogs at the island. My opinion. Deer quality seems to be better cause of this I guess? Can't wait to go back.


----------



## CW9444 (Jul 23, 2016)

stick-n-string said:


> We hunted with that guy. Another guy loaned him an extra gun so he could hunt.
> We had a good hunt. Between me and my buddy we killed 17 hogs in 2.5 days


So funny reading this thread now.  Mattech, I AM the guy who forgot the gun and bow in the truck.  Thanks to Stick-N-String and a few other great folks, I was able to take my first pig.  Can't wait for my next trip to the island!


----------

